# Missy Elliot's Murcielago on MTV Cribs



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

I was watching MTV Cribs this weekend and they covered Missy Elliot (the rapper). She must be a bit of a car buff, because she had a better selection than most others I've caught on that show...including a 360 Modena Spyder, Hummer H2 and the Murcielago (don't forget the Ferrari bed as well).
The Murcielago was this neon green color, like the old SEAT Ibiza GTis. I can't say I'm a fan. She had some sort of aftermarket wheels with the centers painted neon green to match and some "Missy" floor mats.
While a little cheesey, you gotta hand it to her for owning a Murcielago.


----------



## BracketRacer (Feb 23, 2001)

*Re: Missy Elliot's Murcielago on MTV Cribs ([email protected])*

That's the same car that was on the cover of last month's DuPont. It used to be owned by Busta Rhymes(sp?). 
Hopefully, this time around, the Lambo won't be wrecked by some cross-country transport truck driver looking to have a little thrill.


----------



## Sarian Verconna (May 31, 2002)

*Re: Missy Elliot's Murcielago on MTV Cribs (BracketRacer)*

Say, I hear a lot of stories where people with inexperience in driving Lamborghinis end up crashing them shortly after their first drive. Is it that difficult to drive a Lamborghini?


----------



## BracketRacer (Feb 23, 2001)

*Re: Missy Elliot's Murcielago on MTV Cribs (Sarian Verconna)*

It's really not that bad, but jumping in with both feet before you test the handling dynamics can be a bit foolish. I would imagine that just as many, if not more folks have crunched 930's on their first drive as well.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Missy Elliot's Murcielago on MTV Cribs (BracketRacer)*

Having owned a highly modified 930 (cams, bored, variboost, lower very firm suspension, no emissions etc) I can attest to the difficulties we can sometimes get ourselves into when driving a 750 hp car.
The biggest issues I came across involved my lack of proper judgement in assuming that OTHER people know how to drive, when I am (and was) driving too fast. The tendency is to enjoy the top end, or the rapid acceleration of an exotic...a persuit best left for road courses and desolate roads.
Four years ago my life was saved as a result of such an accident. My face required reconstructive plastic and internal surgeries, I had burns, and have pretty much lost my sense of smell and taste(though some would argue I never really had any sense of taste to begin with, see my ex wife...ooo, that was nasty wasnt it) 
Guys and Gals, watch your speed and never assume anyone can drive.
As for idiots who don't know enough to take a new gigh performance, or any performance car, into a huge empty parking lot to learn its handling characteristics
under power and under panic situations, well you get what you deserve...I just hope youre not in my lane when you get it.
P.S. Take a performance driving school course, I've taken three and come away each time a more cautious, professional driver who attempts to anticipate the idiots.
I call for mandatory retesting of the elderly. I can't tell you how many times I've pegged third boost kicks it and I see a car in the middle or passing lane (for those of you who don't know what that is, you belong in the middle lane) that appears to be stopped and is closing fast.


----------



## Sarian Verconna (May 31, 2002)

*Re: Missy Elliot's Murcielago on MTV Cribs (Leweyb)*

Sorry to hear about the accident you were involved in. I completely agree with you on pretty much everything you mentioned. Unfortunately, I've never driven anything more powerful than 450HP. The two most powerful vehicles I've driven would be vehicle which was replaced by my Corvette. A '97 Trans Am WS-6 Ram Air, 6-speed with too many mods to lis. That, and a '02 Dodge Viper GTS. The took various performance training sessions at a local racetrack with my Trans Am, so I'd say I'm better trained than the average "boyracer". The Viper I test drove on a the same racetrack and drove it from the racetrack back to the dealership. I must say that there were several times when I thought I wasn't going to make it home, but that's just something you'd have to get used to when driving such a crude monster of a vehicle. As far as driver re-testing, I think that everyone should have to go for a written re-test every 5 years, and another road test every 3 years. Here in Vancouver there are a lot of crazy drivers that drive all over the damn road. It gets worse during the rainy season. Another plague we have here in Vancouver is the rise of street-racing. I must admit I am a fan of watching street races and I have been involved in numerous street races but I never race on a busy street or any area where there could be an accident. Unfortunately not all people out there think the same way and a lot of drivers out there are just plain ignorant when it comes to such issues. We've had our fatalities due to street-racing and I hope it stops.


----------



## Scirocco (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: Missy Elliot's Murcielago on MTV Cribs ([email protected])*

Heres Missy Elliott's purple Diablo. This baby was sweet. We hooked the fudge outta this baby with car audio gear. We babied it, flatbedded it to another location. Took great care of it. She was shipping it and the shippers employee thought he'd take it for a joyride. Well heres what happened. I told them a while back whos car it was and poionted out that in one of the pictures the shipping companies name was on a sign in the background. Someone has edited those pictures now. She had the personalized mats in her Diablo, don't know if they fit the new ride. What color was the 360, she had a silver one that her brother or someone used to always drive. Kinda had ugly wheels.


----------



## Sarian Verconna (May 31, 2002)

*Re: Missy Elliot's Murcielago on MTV Cribs (Scirocco)*

What Missy Elliott's Diablo written-off by insurance?


----------



## Scirocco (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: Missy Elliot's Murcielago on MTV Cribs (Sarian Verconna)*

Yes, 170k of damage.


----------



## Sarian Verconna (May 31, 2002)

*Re: Missy Elliot's Murcielago on MTV Cribs (Scirocco)*

Damn. It's hard to imagine that the damage is $170,000! Unfortunately I never worked on a Lamborghini and I've never seen the vehicle in person. That's too bad. It makes me want to purchase the wreck as salvage and rebuild it from scratch!


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Missy Elliot's Murcielago on MTV Cribs (Sarian Verconna)*

Every little part costs thousands or tens of thousands, hence their tendency to total out a vehicle....


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Missy Elliot's Murcielago on MTV Cribs (Leweyb)*

I'm sure someone got their hands greased for totalling that Lambo out. Just look at it, probably no more than $30k damage so I'm sure some enterprising person will rebuild this car and enjoy it.


----------



## Scirocco (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: Missy Elliot's Murcielago on MTV Cribs (GTurboI)*

It was sold at auction for $105,000. I think it was jail for the guy. $170k resitution also.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Missy Elliot's Murcielago on MTV Cribs (GTurboI)*

The hood alone costs 30 thousand to replace here in new york....


----------



## BracketRacer (Feb 23, 2001)

*Re: Missy Elliot's Murcielago on MTV Cribs (Leweyb)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Every little part costs thousands or tens of thousands, hence their tendency to total out a vehicle....[HR][/HR]​I did the initial parts estimate on this car for the insurance company. I got to $57,000.


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Missy Elliot's Murcielago on MTV Cribs (BracketRacer)*

Thats still a far cry from $170k.


----------



## Sarian Verconna (May 31, 2002)

*Re: Missy Elliot's Murcielago on MTV Cribs (BracketRacer)*

$57,000 on a car that costs around $280,000 means it shouldn't be a write-off. I'm not sure about insurance companies in the US, but here in Canada most insurance companies will go up to 80% cost of repair/replacement before they write-off a vehicle. I don't imagine it being substantially different in the US.


----------



## vw mofo (Mar 5, 1999)

*Re: Missy Elliot's Murcielago on MTV Cribs (Sarian Verconna)*

Crappy pic of Missy's car from MTV.com


----------



## gotta_jet (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Missy Elliot's Murcielago on MTV Cribs (GTurboI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Thats still a far cry from $170k.[HR][/HR]​but that's only parts.
missy's murcielago does have custom embroidered mats with her name.
the embroidery looks crappy.


----------



## Greg In Boise (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Missy Elliot's Murcielago on MTV Cribs (BracketRacer)*

It was also in the last issue of DUB magazine although Busta' still owned it at the time.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Missy Elliot's Murcielago on MTV Cribs (BracketRacer)*

Jason, 
seems like your involved in the sale , service and accessorizing of every Lambo ever built... flame on


----------



## BracketRacer (Feb 23, 2001)

*Re: Missy Elliot's Murcielago on MTV Cribs (Leweyb)*

It's funny looking at it from the outside of the exotic car world, and yes, I know you've owned a few. The Lambo world, especially the new cars, are so easily tracked. I mean, there's only a small handful of dealers hawking 10 dozen cars each year. I get calls every day from people looking to buy or sell cars, and after a while, the details of each of the cars sort of sticks in my head.
example from this past week:
caller#1:can I speak with the GM?
me:I can help you
caller#1:I'm looking to sell a Diablo 6.0, are you interested?
me:what color is it?
caller#1:white
me







oes it have a red interior?
caller#1:yeah, how do you know?
me:not too many white 6.0's, and the guy who bought the last one available is now on the run from the law. Just idle speculation that he needed the cash
Beleive me, it's a tiny tiny world


----------



## Sarian Verconna (May 31, 2002)

*Re: Missy Elliot's Murcielago on MTV Cribs (BracketRacer)*

Damn, it seems like there's a whole lot of crazy stuff that goes in the supercar world. I guess there has to be, considering vehicles cost more than some people's homes.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Missy Elliot's Murcielago on MTV Cribs (Sarian Verconna)*

10 cars! I had no idea. Its amazing that at an event 30 or 40 can show up. I used to spend a month a year in Sandy Utah (I don;t ket a lot of people know that, so shhh) enjoying ALta to the fullest...and I have to tell you. I never saw a single exotic...Hey whats Dick Bass driving these days?


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Missy Elliot's Murcielago on MTV Cribs (vw mofo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Crappy pic of Missy's car from MTV.com







[HR][/HR]​Isn't that Busta's?????


----------



## Scirocco (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: Missy Elliot's Murcielago on MTV Cribs (BracketRacer)*

quote:[HR][/HR]That's the same car that was on the cover of last month's DuPont. It used to be owned by Busta Rhymes(sp?). 
(BracketRacer)[HR][/HR]​


----------



## Sarian Verconna (May 31, 2002)

*Re: Missy Elliot's Murcielago on MTV Cribs (MartijnGizmo)*

You can't mistake Busta Rhymes for anyone else. He has to be one of the ugliest humans on this planet. He is like Michael Jackson with darker skin and a flatter nose. Sick stuff, it kind of makes you wonder if he might have had an extra chromosome somewhere...


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Missy Elliot's Murcielago on MTV Cribs (Scirocco)*

quote:[HR][/HR]That's the same car that was on the cover of last month's DuPont. It used to be owned by Busta Rhymes(sp?). 
(BracketRacer)[HR][/HR]​I can't read.....


----------

